# Padron Serie 1926 80th Anniversary Perfecto Maduro Cigar Review - 80 yr camp



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The truth is if you like padron you fall int either the 40yr camp or the 80 yr. Conflict over which one is better has been long and bloody. Today I...

Read the full review here: Padron Serie 1926 80th Anniversary Perfecto Maduro Cigar Review - 80 yr camp


----------

